# [gcc-compilacion] error de compilacion

## Theasker

Me da error al compilar cualquier cosa y cuando hago un gcc-config -l me dice:

```
# gcc-config -l

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.3

```

no se qué narices ha pasao y evidentemente al hacer un emerge -v gcc da error

gracias anticipadas

----------

## esteban_conde

tiene toda la pinta de que un gcc-config 1 (uno) lo arreglaria.

----------

## agdg

Tiene la pinta de que el compilador esta roto, lo cual en gentoo es un gran problema aunque la solución es sencilla. 

Yo tuve ese mismo problema, e hice un post al respecto. Espero te sea de ayuda: Reparar el compilador GCC en gentoo

----------

## rgawenda

Utiliza el tinderbox, y  luego emerge el system.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Tiene la pinta de que el compilador esta roto

 

puede ser pero como hoy tenia ganas de trastear rompi uno:

 *Quote:*   

> mimaquina ~ # cd /usr/x86_*
> 
> mimaquina x86_64-pc-linux-gnu # ls
> 
> bin  binutils-bin  gcc-bin  lib
> ...

 

despues de esto intento emerger algo:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge gcc-config

 

curiosamente no me da pistas sobre el perfil:

 *Quote:*   

> * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.1-r1 failed (compile phase):
> 
>  *   compile wrapper
> 
> 

 

al hacer gcc-config -l:

 *Quote:*   

> mimaquina x86_64-pc-linux-gnu # gcc-config -l
> 
>  [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6
> 
>  [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened
> ...

 

A ver que nos cuenta el compañero Theasker.

----------

## Theasker

siento no haber podido contestar hasta ahora y tampoco he podido probarlo hasta ahora, pero con el simple gcc-config 1 funcionó, pero ... no he visto nada al respecto en la ayuda del gcc-config, ¿qué es lo que hace eso?, más que nada por aprender algo más.

Gracias a todos por la preocupación y la ayuda. Todo esto me lo guardo ... porsiaca.

----------

## agdg

Te permite seleccionar el perfil de gcc que quieres usar. Con gcc-config -l obtienes la lista de perfiles disponibles, y seleccionas el deseado con gcc-config nombre o gcc-config número de perfil

Mira la lista de perfiles de esteban:

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> mimaquina x86_64-pc-linux-gnu # gcc-config -l 
> 
> [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6 
> 
> [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened 
> ...

 

Con gcc-config --help obtienes la ayuda.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *en mi primer post wrote:*   

> tiene toda la pinta de que un gcc-config 1 (uno) lo arreglaria.

 

Debido a:

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> # gcc-config -l
> 
>  * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!
> 
>  [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.3 

 

Ariba se ve que [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.3 no esta selecionado con "*"

y deberia estar igual que lo está en el mio, en [7] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.3 *

de mi penultimo post.

De ahí que insinuara que gcc-confi 1 podria arreglar el problema, es decir seleccionando el 1 unico compilador que posee Theasker.

De todas formas esperemos que sea eso y no lo otro por facil que sea arreglarlo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No puede creer que del 2006 a esta parte theasker no haya tenido que cambiar el perfil de GCC ni una sola vez todavía... Como hizo?

----------

## Theasker

Se sustituía uno al instalar el nuevo, y al eliminar el anterior se seleccionaba automáticamente el nuevo, sin tener que seleccionar nada.

----------

